

Show HN: Watch your stocks with TickerPal - dkroy
http://tickerpal.com/

======
rbellio
Seems pretty straight forward, but I have no way of knowing if this service
actually works till market close. It would be nice to have a way of verifying
the service works and authenticating the user with their phone.

My concern would be that people could sign others up for this service and
they'd have no way of keeping messages from being sent to them.

You could handle this with a simple exchange of sending an SMS and having them
enter that code on their site to verify. Have a 12-24 hour window that would
turn the account off so as not to spam that number.

